# craftsman table saw top for disc sander



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Ive got a few craftsman table saw tops from the 113 series and I want to make a home made disc sander. I have a few motors as an option but Im not sure where I can find the hard disc backing. Also, what size disc would you guys recommend? And any additional advice would be apprecitated. Also, does the center of the disc have to be aligned with the table top, if so I can cut the table and make a separate base for the motor.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

10" alignment/sanding disc are available from a number of suppliers(google search!) No the table does not need to line up with the center of the disc. I would not cut the table, and if you do decide to anyway, I'd at least leave the miter slot and enough room for a miter gauge!

This one has a hook and loop pad available.. sanding disc are more expensive, but more convenient!

http://www.infinitytools.com/Table-Saw-Sanding-Disks-10/products/1689/


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

take an old pullyand face it off then turn a 10 0r 12 " face plate out of 3/8 aluminum or 1/2" baltic birch fasten them on center and true them up place valcurl or spray glue on face to hold paper . I would not cut the table . mount the motor so it is square with the mitre slot let the wheel turn below the table to make square edges just gave me an idea for the sawI have scraped and need a good sander a fence would be an added saftey to preventjmming small peices Andy


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyriakos and Andy,

I hope each of you will show us your final results and, if you can, pictures of the steps you use(d) to get there!

Paul


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

To be faster, buy a 12" sanding disc from Shopsmith on Ebay. Gotta keep looking, but I bought 2 for less than $15.00 each.

12" steel disc, with a 5/8" mounting hub.

I mentioned Ebay, because they are rather expensive on the Shopsmith site.
I've seen some of them go for $40.00+, even on Ebay.

They come with a setscrew for the hub. You could file a flat on your motor shaft.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Sears use to sell the 10" disk others also sell it. They go on just like a saw blade.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have seen sanding discs made from plywood. Apparently they worked OK, but I've not tried one myself - yet.


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

Freud makes an alignment disk for a table saw (10") that makes a great disk for a disk sander. Rockler and many other woodworker supply stores carry it.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Of course, once you have the disc, it will work in your table saw.. no real need to have another machine unless you really don't want to change discs/blades. I don't want another machine that size if I can use an existing one! 

If one of the trunnion/arbor assemblies is workable. without the fence rails and extensions, your already pretty much there. You could just make a plywood disc, but I would spend the 30-40 dollars myself. I was going to do that myself, but ended up trading labour for a 6x48" belt/9" disc sander combo, so don't have the need any more.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Harrison, shopsmith as in the mark v & 7 tools?


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

dask said:


> Harrison, shopsmith as in the mark v & 7 tools?



That's the one.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Bidding on one as we speak. Do I need to put a control switch so I can control the rpms?


----------

